# EXPEDITIONS Cinematic & World Rhythms by Sample Logic REVIEW



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 9, 2017)

*EXPEDITIONS by Sample Logic* is their newest loop based library release using the same 4-core loop engine that has been used in previous released Electro City and Rhythmology. EXPEDITIONS includes rhythmic loops inspired by Africa, Asia, Europe, America and Latin America grooves. With the library, you get over 800 presets and 965 loops which allow for a remarkably large amount of combinations.







The music style this library supports at best are cinematic, trailer and world music productions through the acoustic, melodic, synths, orchestral, hybrid, and industrial-inspired loops. I do combine this library with Electro City, Rhythmology, other instruments libraries and other similar libraries to create quickly and efficiently new scores and emotional responses I require for my next project, perfect when I have a limited timeframe.



*Installation*
After the purchase is completed Sample Logic you will send a code that you can use to download the library with the help of a tool that is widely used to download and unpack virtual instruments libraries. When continuata's software toolhttps://continuata.net/download_app.php (Connect) has downloaded the files it unpacks the library to the location where it has been downloaded. You may want to move the complete EXPEDITIONS Kontakt directory to a new location where your other Kontakt libraries are located. Do not forget to do a batch re-save the library as it helps to load the instruments quicker.






*Sound*
Sample Logic did collect and record sounds from almost all regions of our world: Africa, Asia, Europe, North America and Latin America. This collection of sliced loops has been produced in collaboration with notable producers like Black Octopus, Loopmasters, Prime Loops and ThaLoops.com. The loops are sourced and sampled from percussive instruments, drum kits, orchestras, winds, reeds, percussion, pianos, and several synths. You can use the included randomize feature or combine the different loops according to your taste. 


*User interface & Usability*
EXPEDITIONS usability and look & feel is the same as you are used from the previous released loop-based products (RHYTHMOLOGY, and ELECTRO CITY). If you just started to use this loop-based tool you can easily adjust the created sounds and tones. Sample Logic has sliced each loop into 16 parts which allows you to repeat or reorder the slices, and manipulate/change them with the included effects.

To get started I would recommend selecting one of the many presets which can be further sorted and group by categories or feel lucky and use the randomize detailed feature.

*Rating: Five out of five stars*

EXPEDITIONS is at core a modern loop-manipulation and playback tool that includes curated presets that helps you to get started with your next project faster. Sample Logic has delivered great-sounding loops, all sliced to allow you to combine 4 sounds that can be manipulated easily through the tools included. EXPEDITIONS enables you to hit the ground running with endless new possibilities for creating music.



*Pricing and availability:*

EXPEDITIONS (Affiliate Link) is available now for an introductory price (until Nov, 21st 2017). If you own RHYTHMOLOGY (Affiliate Link) or ELECTRO CITY (Affiliate Link) you can crossgrade and save an additional 50 USD. Sample Logic also offers a bundle including EXPEDITIONS, RHYTHMOLOGY, and ELECTRO CITY (Affiliate Link).


----------



## Fleer (Nov 9, 2017)

Nice vid, Thorsten, I saw you got help from the North Korean Army


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 9, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Nice vid, Thorsten, I saw you got help from the North Korean Army


Thank you Fleer, there are some folks over in the region who taped it for me this week


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Nov 18, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> *EXPEDITIONS by Sample Logic* is their newest loop based library release using the same 4-core loop engine that has been used in previous released Electro City and Rhythmology. EXPEDITIONS includes rhythmic loops inspired by Africa, Asia, Europe, America and Latin America grooves. With the library, you get over 800 presets and 965 loops which allow for a remarkably large amount of combinations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In contrast to Rhythmology and Electro City - i see that 'Expeditions' can't be installed as a Tab library instrument - and it doesn't have an authorization number/code. Is this true? You can only upload it via "files" or "quickload" - but not as a kontakt library/player like the former members in the series?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 18, 2017)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> In contrast to Rhythmology and Electro City - i see that 'Expeditions' can't be installed as a Tab library instrument - and it doesn't have an authorization number/code. Is this true? You can only upload it via "files" or "quickload" - but not as a kontakt library/player like the former members in the series?



Hi Goldie Zwecker,
correct EXPEDITIONS can be loaded from the file tab and is not added to Native Access to the lib tab.

Cheers,
Thorsten


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Nov 18, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> Hi Goldie Zwecker,
> correct EXPEDITIONS can be loaded from the file tab and is not added to Native Access to the lib tab.
> 
> Cheers,
> Thorsten


Thanks.
I wonder why they decided to make the 3rd library different than the former two. What has changed?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 18, 2017)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> Thanks.
> I wonder why they decided to make the 3rd library different than the former two. What has changed?



From an end-user experience point of view, the change is that the library is on the file tab when you load it. For me that is fine as many other libraries from other companies sit there as well.


----------



## Brian2112 (Nov 18, 2017)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> Thanks.
> I wonder why they decided to make the 3rd library different than the former two. What has changed?


Probably wanted to see if they made more profit without N.I. Encoding fees. Did I say that? Just an uninformed guess.  I like this one a lot more than the other two. Hope they sell the loop tool expansion like they did for the others.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 19, 2017)

Brian2112 said:


> Probably wanted to see if they made more profit without N.I. Encoding fees. Did I say that? Just an uninformed guess.  I like this one a lot more than the other two. Hope they sell the loop tool expansion like they did for the others.



I wonder what everyone thinks about the Kontakt libraries tab?

For me I do sort libraries on the Hard Drive by vendor these days, it was by type of instruments before but that did not work anymore as the number of libraries did grow. Since I sorted by vendor File or Library Tab does not make a big difference for me.


----------

